# Craftex 16" 2HP Bandsaw (CT082) Review



## racerglen

Somewhat of Canada's answer to Harbour Freight I'm thinking.
Lucas I've had some good luck with Busy Bee over the years in hand tools
but never bought any power stuff.
If it weren't for their shipping costs I might buy more, in Surry you're within driving distance at least.
My last try was a small bronze apearing pullshave that I thought would be good for things like spoon bowls..
Shipping and tax over doubled the cost..Their suggestion was buy some more ..It was under their minimum..

Oh well..


----------



## woodzy

Overall they are exactly as you've described.
I had the same issue with my Bandsaw. (Broken tension screw) The guys at Busy Bee (Concord) helped me find a tension screw that would fit even though it was not a Busy Bee (Craftex) Bandsaw.
I've had a number of good experiences in the store and with the products once i've had them in my shop.

I wholeheartedly agree with your take on there manuals. I can get past the lackluster command of the english language. But at least give me a complete manual that will help me build and setup the machine i've just invested in.

I had to go online and watch the Woodwisperer videos (The jointers Jumpin' ... or something like that) to properly setup my jointer.

I do not have my orders shipped. The cost is outrageous. But S&H charges are wacky everywhere.
A deal on tools generally turns into a ripoff after S&H charges are added in, i think that goes accross the board.

I hope that in a couple of years my only complaint regarding the Jointer i've bought from them (6" Craftex) is that i need a biggger one.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## JohnGreco

Good detailed review. I have to wonder if the table cracking is a result from all of the vibrating? Interestingly, as I read this there was a craftex CX series ad above your review. Hope your next one turns out better


----------



## SnowFrog

Thank you for the review. It does make one think. Being a fellow Canadian I do feel the pain of lack of diversity in suppliers. We have pretty well, craftex, general and King, some rigid at HD. My last experience or ordering from the US was just outrageous. Rockler cross cut sled. It said made in China on the bill, Custom/UPS hone-in on that, wham! added over 75% of the original bill in custom and brokerage fee. I truely wish we could figure out how much these guys are gonna rob us at the border before we order. Anyhow!!

The only hope I have in our small market is that after looking (drewling really) at power tools across all sources US and Canadian, there are so many striking commonalities between all brands that I am convinced there is actually no more than 3 actual powertool makers in the world. Try typing 14" bandsaw on google images. Much of it looks like various options for the same basic 3 saws.
So maybe King and General or even crafttex are not so out of wack after all.

Comments??


----------



## Hartmann

I just have comments on that…. Grizzly is now shipping to Canada, free brokerage rates on machinery orders…..


----------



## LucasinBC

Thanks for the comments everyone - and I hope I did not come across too negatively about Craftex and Busy Bee. As many have mentioned before, they seem to be close to a Harbor Freight type business here in Canada, which is not anywhere near top of the line, but it serves a good short-term purpose.

Anthony - you'll have to let me know if you can jog your memory as to where you wound up finding your tension screw for your bandsaw! I'm still playing the waiting game with Busy Bee!!

Take care,
Lucas


----------



## woodzy

I went in to the Busy Bee store (concord, ontario) asked the guys at the parts and sevice window for what i was looking for. They had the tension screw in stock.
All the 14" Bandsaws are the same (at this level). The screw fits perfectly. Actually it is the same screw that broke on me only this model is longer. Which helped to save my fingers and knuckles but i am waiting for the inevitable.

But i know where to get one now?

It was $10 cdn or something like that. was shocked, expected to leave angry and cheated. 
The guys at the location i visit are great they go way overboard most times.


----------



## LucasinBC

Just a quick update to this post for anyone who cares - I went to Delta Tool Repair in Surrey BC and they found the odd shaped set screw for my bandsaw in less than 2 minutes. Not even exaggerating. So if you live in the BC Lower Mainland an need a machine fixed or a missing part give them a shout they are awesome.

Delta Tool Repair Ltd.
114-7533 135 St,
Surrey BC, 
V3W 0N6


----------



## ChristianRhetts

I happened across this review when I was trying to decide if I should buy a used 16" Craftex saw exactly like this one. Since it was only $250.00, I decided to take the plunge in spite of the fairly negative appraisal, and I'm glad I did. I suspect there are a lot of used saws like this one still floating around for sale out there at bargain pricing. Since this is the only reasonably comprehensive review I was able to find, I thought I'd add my two cents.

First off, much of what Lucas says is absolutely true. Little parts like knobs and handles will break off easily. My saw had seen some very hard use and I had to repair the tensioning knob right away. This was quite easy as I just tightened a hose clamp around the base of the knob and it works fine. I also had to replace the magnetic on/off switch. Additionally, the guides aren't very impressive and moreover are extremely difficult to align. Finally, its a mystery why they put the dust collection port at the bottom of the machine as this allows some dust to fall onto the lower tire where it will eventually become embedded if you don't manually brush it off after each use. That's the bad news.

I'm not sure if Lucas got a saw from a different production run, but the wheels, trunion and table on my saw are either cast iron or a good quality steel. At 2HP/220V, the motor is surely overkill, but nevertheless it is quite well made and runs fine. The wheel bearings are tight as new, even after many years of hard use. Finally, if you do a little checking, you will find that several of the saws in this size range from Gizzly use the same identical parts - such as wheels, trunions, tables and fence.

I installed some new urethane tires and a blade from Timberwolf, then spent a couple of days fiddling with the tension and alignment, which was very difficult and frustrating. However I did at last get it to work right and I've been happy with it ever since. With the tires, new blade and switch, I figure I've got around $350.00 in this outfit - which isn't bad considering it does what I want it to do.

Once again, I'm not trying to argue against Lucas's honest and comprehensive review. My experience with this saw however was a little different. If you find a used saw like this for sale, by all means, check it out first hand and there's a good chance your experience with it will be as positive as mine.


----------

